# GM Patents New Two-Stage Turbo



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Excellent. 

My friend was building a similar (obviously custom) setup for his Caravan. Little turbo feeding into a big turbo with all sorts of bypasses and everything.


















It's a shame he sold the vehicle - coulda been insane. The van already ran a 13.5 on a slipping clutch with just a lightly built stock turbo, can only image what this would've done.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Good breaking story. Another tip of the hat to AG. 

Look for this new turbo setup as an exclusive on the coming Cadillac V8.


----------



## its a syn (Feb 24, 2016)

Tomko said:


> Good breaking story. Another tip of the hat to AG.
> 
> Look for this new turbo setup as an exclusive on the coming Cadillac V8.


Would be cool to see it on a ATS. Even the Cts-v would be cool if going big.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Similar to the way the new bmw turbos are running it looks like?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> Similar to the way the new bmw turbos are running it looks like?


Pretty sure the BMW turbos are just all single twin-scrolls. A twin-scroll kind of uses an integrated form of the concept.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Screw Cadillacs. Put this in a regular engine. 

And then don't cast the actuator thing into the exhaust manifold/head where the entire thing will have to be replaced when it goes wrong.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Start in the Cadillacs and get the bugs worked out before bringing it to Chevy. Other than the Volt, Cadillac has been GM's technology integration test division.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

The mechanical drawing/diagram shown is a common rail 4-cylinder common rail diesel engine complete with glow plugs. We could be looking at the next generation Cruze Diesel engine or the next gen 2.8L Duramax for the Colorado and Canyon. I would guess that this new compound turbo setup is for a diesel engine to help gain some more power, performance and improve mileage to help offset emissions system restrictions/losses. Look at BMW, they just announced a QUAD turbo setup for their 3.0L diesel engine!


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> Screw Cadillacs. Put this in a regular engine.
> 
> And then don't cast the actuator thing into the exhaust manifold/head where the entire thing will have to be replaced when it goes wrong.


Maybe the simplicity of it will save it from being the disaster that every other complicated "dual-stage" boosting system has been.

When things starting going wonky in my Supra....goodbye sequential twins, hello large single.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

_MerF_ said:


> Maybe the simplicity of it will save it from being the disaster that every other complicated "dual-stage" boosting system has been.
> 
> When things starting going wonky in my Supra....goodbye sequential twins, hello large single.


Lets hope other manufacturers don't decide to put turbos INSIDE the V of the engine block next (ahem, BMW).


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

its a syn said:


> Would be cool to see it on a ATS. Even the Cts-v would be cool if going big.


CT6
CTS-V
and the higher XT6+ and CT6+ variants.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Chris Tobin said:


> The mechanical drawing/diagram shown is a common rail 4-cylinder common rail diesel engine complete with glow plugs. We could be looking at the next generation Cruze Diesel engine or the next gen 2.8L Duramax for the Colorado and Canyon. I would guess that this new compound turbo setup is for a diesel engine to help gain some more power, performance and improve mileage to help offset emissions system restrictions/losses. Look at BMW, they just announced a QUAD turbo setup for their 3.0L diesel engine!


It has been said a number of times that Powertrain is working on a diesel for Cadillac.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> When things starting going wonky in my Supra....goodbye sequential twins, hello large single.


MK3 7m-gte never had that issue lol.

im all for some extra engine response and more efficient power but im not willing to sacrifice a lot of simplicity for it. for the added complexity the gains would need to be absolutely bonkers in my book.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

pandrad61 said:


> MK3 7m-gte never had that issue lol.
> 
> im all for some extra engine response and more efficient power but im not willing to sacrifice a lot of simplicity for it. for the added complexity the gains would need to be absolutely bonkers in my book.


They just blew head gaskets


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> MK3 7m-gte never had that issue lol.
> 
> im all for some extra engine response and more efficient power but im not willing to sacrifice a lot of simplicity for it. for the added complexity the gains would need to be absolutely bonkers in my book.


I had 2JZ-GTE. And most MKIV folks quickly ripped out all the excess plumbing eventually.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> They just blew head gaskets :smile:


 nothing a torque wrench wont fix lol 

im a fan of all supra but the mk3 is my favorite. like single turbo i 6 not twins. plus the front end is amazing on a MK3


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> nothing a torque wrench wont fix lol
> 
> im a fan of all supra but the mk3 is my favorite. like single turbo i 6 not twins. plus the front end is amazing on a MK3


I did tell myself one day I'd get a MKIII. I do like the look of them.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

I sold mine due to tough times and i will buy another. is it the fastest in the world no but its a fantastic grand touring sports car. does everything better then the vett of its day


----------



## gyrfalcon (Dec 27, 2013)

MP81 said:


> Excellent.
> 
> My friend was building a similar (obviously custom) setup for his Caravan. Little turbo feeding into a big turbo with all sorts of bypasses and everything.


Quick, claim prior art!


----------

